# TcUtilities.lib



## susan (7 Juli 2011)

hallo zusammen

kan man die Bibliothek "TcUtilities.lib " irgendwo runterladen?
oder wie bekomme ich zugriff darauf 

danke schonmal


----------



## Commander_Titte (7 Juli 2011)

Diese wird mit installiert, wenn du TwinCat installierst mindestens PLC Level. Wenn der Standard Installationpfad von TwinCat verwendet wird, sollte die TcUtilities.lib unter folgenden Pfad zufinden sein:
C:\TwinCat\PLC\Lib\TcUtilities.lib

MFG Christoph


----------



## susan (7 Juli 2011)

vielen dank


----------

